# Meguiars DA Microfiber



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Has anyone one tried the meguiars da microfiber range?


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Haven't personally but have read great reviews of it on Detailingworld.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah does seem like its a great product
will see what its like when the postman delivers me my items


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2011)

Its ment to be great on hard paint like most of the audi's have


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=228289


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Cheers syd would you recommend it?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

adam-tt said:


> Cheers syd would you recommend it?


deffo m8, lets put it this way, will not be buying any foam pads now 8)


----------



## pc69mac (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree, great product and in my opinion Meguiers products are great in general which is why they fill most of my shelves in garage

8)

Mac


----------

